

Luck and the entrepreneur, part 1: The four kinds of luck - eposts
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/08/luck-and-the-en.html

======
staunch
Many intangible things are as important as they are difficult to discuss. An
invisible ingredient in success. "You make your own luck".

PG in "Hardest Lessons" described some of it here:

 _"If you lack commitment, you'll just find that for some mysterious reason
good things happen to your competitors but not to you. If you lack commitment,
it will seem to you that you're unlucky."_

I've had a hell of a time trying to convey this kind of stuff to other people.
I've even doubted whether it's possible to convince someone who doesn't "get
it". I love Andreesen's post myself, but I fear it's still to abstract to
forward to the people I would like to convince.

~~~
extantproject
Habit is more important in a successful endeavor than "luck."

------
pepeto
I like pmarca. Luck is not why he is who he is. Here I thought I had about
luck few days ago: [http://www.entrepreneur2be.com/2007/07/20/what-luck-
really-i...](http://www.entrepreneur2be.com/2007/07/20/what-luck-really-is/)

------
aston
I always appreciate it when folks admit that their success is not completely
due to their personal greatness. Humility's one of those signs of 'good
people' I really believe in.

------
donna
Another consideration is to creatively use Astrology -- language of stars and
psyche to explain the mysteries of one's own life as opposed to luck. Jung
describe this as the first form of psychology. (Visionary Activist Astrology
by Caroline Casey <http://www.amazon.com>)

~~~
Caligula
Na, I prefer good ole fashion palm reading with a mix of the ouiji board.

~~~
donna
I agree, pop astrology is NOT what I was suggesting, it's the metaphysical
science I open myself up to explore. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrology>

~~~
twism
sorry didnt meant to down vote your comment

~~~
donna
Gotta love it all. ;-D

